# Can anyone ID these pipes?



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

First I have this pipe I bought on Ebay. Seller claimed it had a stamp that said Israel, I can't read what's stamped:










The other pipe is a bent with a shield logo with an MT in the middle of it, it also says czech on another part of the pipe. I haven't been able to find anything on the MT logo.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Those three slits in the stem make me think it might be a Carey Magic Inch. I'm not entirely sure though.

Can't find anything on the MT one. Check this site out and see if you can find it.

http://www.pipephil.eu/logos/en/index-en.html


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

No luck on the site for the MT. I'm not sure if the stem in that pic goes with the pipe. It came with the pipe but doesn't fit at all. Based on the logo on the stem which I just looked up on that site, it is a Carey. We got the stem, that's half the pipe lol. Thanks.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

It looks very similar to some pipes I have, I'll take a look when I get home and post some pics. PRetty sure mine aren't from Isreal though.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Carey pipes used to have the stem tenon stuck in the pipe rather than in the stem. The stem simply had a large opening that fit to the tenon. This one has the stem tenon in the stem. Unless they've changed their design since I last saw one (admittedly, about 30 years ago), that's not a Carey.

The only Israeli pipes I'm aware of are Alphas but they usually had that name stamped on them.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

There is something stamped on it, on the shank but it's unreadable. It def. doesn't look like Israel to me.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

bierundtabak said:


> There is something stamped on it, on the shank but it's unreadable. It def. doesn't look like Israel to me.


I looked at my pipes again, but I have waxed & buffed them so that they no longer look as "dried" as yours.

As for nomenclature, mine says "Royale" on the stem and also has a very light imprint of "Italy" on it. This is very very faded so that the most noticeable letterings are the "I" and the "L", perhaps that is why the seller of your pipe presumed it was from Israel.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you know who the carver is? Is Royale the model or the brand? Any idea how much it's worth, trying to see if it was worth my money after I fix it up.


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

After some more gawking at the pipe, I did find where I now agree it seems to say Israel on this pipe. It's on the shank. After doing some more research I think this is an Alpha, now I need to find out which kind. I've been searching for Alphas but haven't found many pictures. The stem def. doesn't go with the pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I found this on pipepedia about Alphas:

Not much is known about Israel's sole pipe factory though it's reported to have operated quite successfully on international markets.

Beside the brand "Shalom" the mainstay brand was Alpha - especially well known in the USA. Alpha was popular for a range of fresh and unusual shapes. Series (afaik): Caprice (s), Citation (s), Classic (b), Regent, Region (b), Rex (s). (1)

(1) (b) = blasted, (s) = smooth

Alpha also produced at least one of its Citation forms for Carey's "Magic Inch" series.

Mentioned in context with Shalom Pipe Factory was a Danish pipemaker named 'Muki Liebermann', who later lived and worked in the USA. Muki is known for his unique briar bending technique and his original shapes that gave inspiration to many of the most praised Danish pipemakers.

Shalom was taken over by Robert L. Marx (Mastercraft Pipes Inc.) of New York City, later Sparta, NC. Mastercraft continued the Alpha pipes introducing new lines.

Other brands from Israel:

Andersen 
Burl King (Best known for their Danish-looking "thumbhole" pipes with plateau tops.) 
Fader (Presumably for Fader's Tobacco Shop, Baltimore. Also known: Fader - Made In Denmark.) 
Goliath Briar (huge pipes) 
Krisson 
Mastersen 
Trophy

Here's a link to a couple of YT videos on Alphas:

http://www.google.com/search?q=alph...esnum=6&ved=0CEcQqwQwBTgK&fp=9842a677ad96f15b


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks indigo. I guess the stem maybe _does _go with the pipe. The stem is for sure a Carey, not sure if it's a Magic Inch though.


----------

